# imagy.com



## imagy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,

I have a link which might be interesting for some of you. We will start a photo community with the possibility to sell photos on 

www.imagy.com.

At moment, there is still a preview site, however, we will start with a beta phase in April 2008. You can already make suggestions and apply as beta tester and help us with providing a good site according to your wishes.

This site is designed for hobby photographers, as well as amateur and professional photographers. You will be able to upload your pictures "just" to look at and make comments or you have the option to sell them also. The photos will also be commented by professional photographers. We will suggest a price for the pictures but you will always have the possibility to set your own prices as you know best how much your pictures are worth for you. There will not be any kinds of coints as it sometimes is the case with other services but you will receive the money directly.

In case you have any questions, I will be happy to answer them. I hope that you will sign up on our site when you are interested.

Have fun with photographing!

Anke


----------

